# Tree planting, vacationing, working abroad



## 22042 (Dec 27, 2005)

So, I'm a fairly new ibs-er, and was just put on Modulon. I started my first semester of Uni this past year, which was when I started to develop ibs. This summer i was thinking about doing some tree planting in BC to make money for school, and so I'm just wondering if anyone else travelled to camp like conditions with ibs, and how it went for you if you did. Or just in general, if you went to work away from home, howd you guys handle the change?


----------

